# Somerville 9/23



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I had Jolie, Randy, Dane, and Cade, from Brenham, out on Lake Somerville for the morning.

Weather was beautiful. The bite was a very light nibble, so lots of missed fish. The fish must have known Jolie was having a birthday, they sent big boy to see her. She hooked into a 25.2# blue cat and had her hands full landing it. The drag sizzled, and she Whooped with fun fighting the fish.
After photos we released the big cat and brought home 11 eating size cats.

They were a fun group to have on the boat. They used tight lines, CJs
Fusion catfish bait, in 12-15' water.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

The boys


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool report and pictures, that's a big ole bluecat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Weldon !!! Glad to see the lake getting back to normal. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Will Jolie be having the fish fry at deer camp this year??? Dane and Cade must have also put the hurt on poor Randy


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report, kids and fishing is what it's about. Congrats


Good fishing to all!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great looking family outing !!!

Could I ask--- with the punch bait, were yall fish'n on the bottom or with a slip cork?


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hog...we were using tight line right off the bottom


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thank you...
What everrrrr your doing, its working....

Bought the CJ's Shad and CJ's Crawfish, and #6 3X trebles... I tried regular trebles and bout a couple the same size with the spring around the middle to hold it a bit... went to Brazos about 3 miles up river from the FM 2004 Bridge, just before the Brazoria Bridge, fished a while, havent had success with the Punch Bait as of yet.... I was fishing on the bottom with a 1oz weight, then a swivel then about a 2' piece of 20# Florocarbon, and the hook tied on with a free swinging Rapala Knot.. 

Did have success with Frozen Flash Frozen Threadfin cut shad I got from BridgeBait in Surfside. just a little distance away...

I'm still gonna be Trying that Punch Bait tho.... Every time I smell it, It makes me think of catchin catfish :biggrin:


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Cut your leader down to about 10" so you feel the bite sooner, fish edge of slow/fast water so bait stays on longer. Personally, in river I like to wade about waist deep so I can cast
Straight down stream, so bait does not wash off. 
Good luck


----------

